# Sharing speakers between two different amps?



## number 5

Is there a way to share the same set of speakers between two different amps without having to physically disconnect and reconnect them each time? I'm talking about the main front speakers in an HT system only. For 2-channel, I would like to connect the same pair to a different amp, but without getting my hands dirty (so to speak). Is there something like an electronic speaker switch?

five


----------



## eugovector

You should be able to just get a speaker switch (likely manual so you'll have to get up and press a button), but instead of connecting 2 sets of speakers, connect 2 amps.

That being said, why use 2 amps? If you have a superior 2 channel amp, why not run your fronts off that at all times, and the rest off the other amp?


----------



## number 5

What I was trying to convey was having a single set of main speakers that I could share between two amps. I can only use one amp at a time, in one room anyway. 

I'd like to buy a great pair of speakers and use them with a modern solid-state home theater AVR that supports HDMI (e.g., Yamaha RX-V3900), and also be able to use them with a tube amp for listening to LPs and CDs (e.g., Rogue Audio Cronus). And I don't want to have to physically disconnect the speaker cables from one amp to plug them into another. So some kind of switch seems like the answer, but I don't know if such a thing exists, or what to look for. Of course, the HT AVR would have a center and surrounds and a subwoofer that would never be switched because they'd only be used for HT. Only the main fronts would need to be switchable.

Of course, I'd only do this if switching the speakers did not noticeably diminish the quality of the sound for the vinyl and CD listening.

So yeah, it's two amps, one set of speakers.


----------



## eugovector

Right so you could use a speaker switch connected in reverse: http://www.jaykang.com/hipo2waystsp.html

Or just use the pre-outs of your AVR connected to the Rogue Audio. If you prefer the sound, no sense in not using it for multi-channel HT as well as 2ch audio, unless it's coloring the sound in such a way as to drastically change the timbre of your front 3 speakers.


----------



## number 5

Or maybe one of these that I just came across?


http://www.nilesaudio.com/product.p... Switching Systems&catcdID=10&prdcdID=FG00230

http://www.nilesaudio.com/product.p... Switching Systems&catcdID=10&prdcdID=FG00240


Switching a set of speakers to one of two different amps is exactly what these switches were made for. Now I wonder how much they degrade the signal.


----------



## number 5

Or the Niles Audio DPS-1

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Niles-DPS1-Audio-DPS-1/dp/B00006HOFR[/ame]


----------



## eugovector

Yes, any of those would work, and electrically should not change anything, but I have to wonder yet again why you just don't use the Rogue for HT with the Pre-outs of your yamaha.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Whichever one you choose, make sure it's an A or B switch and does not have an A + B option. With the latter, if you accidentally set it to A + B both amps would be driving the speakers at the same time, it could ruin the amps.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector

Good catch Wayne. For the record, I'm still on the side of just using the pre-outs. No risk or $$ that way.


----------



## number 5

I've reading and I understand the danger in having the two amps connected to the speakers at the same time. A switch with a definite disconnect to off before connecting to the other amp is required, else one or both amps will be fried.

Marshall, can you explain to me a little better what you are talking about with using the Rogue for HT with the Yamaha amp's preouts? What is connected to what in that scenario. Sorry, I'm not well versed in this sort of thing.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The receiver has pre-amp outputs for the front L/R channels. Just connect the tube amp to those and you can use your 2-channel set up for both surround sound and stereo.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## eugovector

Ditto what Wayne said. Turn on two channel or stereo mode in the Yamaha whenever you wish, and the Rogue will be the only thing running. Since you've already alluded to some, we'll say "caution", about having too many components in the chain and degrading the sound on a perceptible level, if you choose the "direct stereo" mode on the Yamaha (yammy owners, is that the right term?) the AVR will do no processing whatsoever and pass the signal cleanly through to the Rogue.


----------



## number 5

So I need to use RCA interconnect cables to go from the Yamaha amp front speaker pre-outs to ... what on the Cronus? A line level aux input?

Here is a picture of the back of the Yamaha. The speaker pre-outs are in the middle to the left of the speaker terminals. 

http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/ContentDetail/EnlargedImage.html?CNTID=5017925

Here is the back of the Rogue Audio Cronus:

http://www.rogueaudio.com/images/enlarged/CronosBack.jpg

I apologize for being dense.

By the way, I don't have either of these amps yet. These are just my current favorites, subject to revision pending confirmation that they'll do what I want and they audition well.


----------



## seattle_ice

number 5 said:


> So I need to use RCA interconnect cables to go from the Yamaha amp front speaker pre-outs to ... what on the Cronus? A line level aux input?
> 
> Here is a picture of the back of the Yamaha. The speaker pre-outs are in the middle to the left of the speaker terminals.
> 
> http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA/ContentDetail/EnlargedImage.html?CNTID=5017925
> 
> Here is the back of the Rogue Audio Cronus:
> 
> http://www.rogueaudio.com/images/enlarged/CronosBack.jpg
> 
> I apologize for being dense.
> 
> By the way, I don't have either of these amps yet. These are just my current favorites, subject to revision pending confirmation that they'll do what I want and they audition well.




The cronus should have line level inputs that will work just fine with the pre-out from the receiver.


----------



## number 5

OK, so I connect from Yamaha pre-out to one of the Cronus auxiliary line-level inputs. 

Now if I run a setup like this, I will always have to turn on the Cronus whenever I use the Yamaha, but not vice versa. The only thing I don't like about this is the extra hours on the tubes. I really just want to use the tube amp for listening to vinyl and CD and FM. I'd rather not expend tube life to drive the front speakers for HT or TV, 

But it's good to know that I have this option, and it will probably be sonically better than having a switch in the signal path, and won't require manual wire swapping.


----------

